# resize UFS



## douglasfim (Mar 3, 2010)

to resize a ufs partition on FreeBSD? be with the growfs? how to use it?

thanks!


----------



## Beastie (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you at least tried reading its man page (growfs(8))? It's not really long and it even has an example.


----------

